# Scott CR1 Elite vs Felt Z25 ( Very Confused)



## mblumenthal

I am about to make a purchase and have narrowed it down to two bikes. Most top tubes are too long for my body and these are the only two frames i have found that don't force me too reach to far for the bars. 

The bikes are going to be outfitted with SRAM Red and Reynolds Assault Carbon Clinchers and be essentially equipped identically and price out similarly. 

The Felt comes stock with an 80mm stem and it is a perfect feel for me and very comfortable ride. ( I have three bulging discs in my neck and i need to be a bit higher and have less pressure on my shoulders). I am concerned about how short the stem is and how it will effect the way the bike steers and corners.

The Scott CR1 Elite feels great too and the lbs is suggesting that a 90 mm stem with a 9 degree rise will create the same feel and the bike will perform better than the Felt. 

I have ridden both and will ride them both again once the adjustments have been made. 

Thank You. 

If its helpful, the Felt is a 54 and the Scott is a 52 and both top tubes are the same length ( 21"). 

I am planning on doing individual rides, group rides and mostly ride for fitness and fun. I live in Florida and there are not too many hills, but i will do some hill rides for workouts. 

Any insight regarding the Felt vs Scott quality, performance and comfort would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TucsonMTB

mblumenthal said:


> Any insight regarding the Felt vs Scott quality, performance and comfort would be greatly appreciated.


At least with a Scott, the stem length will not impact the great handling for which they are justifiably famous, both with casual riders and the pros.  

As you probably know, the 2010 Scott CR1 has several advantages over last year's model, including a replaceable derailleur hanger, a more upright position, and better damping of road vibrations. I ride an Addict, but one of my friends has a 2010 CR1, is a very experienced rider with several high end bikes from other manufactures and is ecstatic with his Scott.

If both bikes are offered by the same shop, you should factor in their opinion and their commitment to servicing and supporting your needs going forward. If more than one shop is involved, consider the shop quality as part of the equation. A great shop is a real advantage that is hard to overcome regardless of bike brand.

Needless to say, I am a Scott fan and can't recall the last time I saw a FELT on the road here in Arizona, so my opinion may not help much, sorry. 

Edited to add: Looking at the FELT web site, the Z25 appears to be a very nice bike, as is the Scott CR1. I don't think you can go wrong. Here's hoping you enjoy your new ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## sa7nt

TucsonMTB said:


> Needless to say, I am a Scott fan and can't recall the last time I saw a FELT on the road here in Arizona, so my opinion may not help much, sorry.


I ride a FELT here in S. Arizona. Either choice is a great bike. You're telling me that you rode the FELT and the ride was great, Scott not so great but may be better with a different stem? The only advice I can give is to try out the new stem on the Scott and decide from there. Buy the bike that feels best. 

FWIW, the FELT isn't my only bike so I'm not a brand *****. That being said, their quality is top-notch.


----------



## TucsonMTB

sa7nt said:


> Buy the bike that feels best.


*+1* In that price range, fit and service are more important than brand. :thumbsup:


----------



## mblumenthal

I rode the Felt again today with the new carbon wheels. Great ride. I think I need to change out the handle bars for a carbon flat top that are shorter at the bends for the hoods. its still too far for me to reach the hoods comfortably. I ride the Scott tomorrow with a 9 degree rise stem with 90 m length. should be able to figure this out this week. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dcl10

Was looking at both the CR1 and Z4, and I ended up getting the Felt. Both are great bikes and you cannot go wrong. The CR1 was lighter, better at absorbing big impacts (potholes, cracks, etc.) and I think it handles better as well. The Felt was smoother overall, stiffer and had a bit more punch to it when accelerating and climbing. I’m currently a CAT 2 and was looking at alternative geometry frames for fit reasons rather than comfort so stiffness was the main priority, otherwise I would have gone with the CR1 as it has a sportier feel. I'm using a 130mm -17 degree stem on my 54cm race bike, and nothing is going to feel anything close to sporty at that length so it does not really matter in that context.


----------



## FITHAPPENS

*Wrong Bike? Wrong Fit? pick one..*

I will risk offending someone by saying so but if anyone rides a bike with a 130mm stem with a -17 degree rise their fit is hugely...well....JACKED UP. I have been in the industry for a lot of years and fitting bikes for most of them. I am TREK certified and SEROTTA certified. I have fit people numbering in the hundreds and varying in skill level from the "what does clippless mean?" level to the top level pro tri-athlete, Cat-1 road and Elite track racer. Not once have I seen a situation that required a 130mm stem, let alone one with a -17 degree rise (drop). If you closely inspected the peleton in any grand tour or spring classic you will not find one there either. If you were to look at the pro level track racer's bike that is the only place you may ever see that set up and that is because the cyclist won't listen to his coach or fitter insisting that he likes the feel of a smaller bike. If you feel "comfy and fast" on that set up you will feel even better on a bike with a shorter head tube (possibly steeper), a longer top tube (bigger frame) in other words one that fits you. If you were shopping a CR 1, you were shopping the wrong bike. The CR-1 is no longer considered a "race bike". The CR 1 has a head tube similar to a lot of recreational bikes on the market' although it is very capable all around. The Felt you've decided on is a little more aggressive but still not the bike you need. I recommend seeing a fitter whose background and reputation is not solely resting on race experience and smoke and mirrors. A proper evaluation of your flexibility and power output would be beneficial in fitting you properly as well.


----------



## jsloan79

You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
Good luck, Jason


----------

